# RIP Gwynfor



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

This must be the hardest thing for me to write. My little Gwynfor passed away on me today. He was fine last night. Acting like himself. Ate his food. Earlier today, his movements caught my eye as they always do. But alarm bells started immediately. He was having trouble swimming. So I hurried to grab a cup to try to help him. It took me less than a minute to find one. In that short time, he died. I have no idea what happened to him. He was my favorite. I would sit here and watch him as he would watch me. He was such a big comfort to me and now he is gone. He is my third loss in a week.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh no! -hugs- I am so sorry! I to lost my favorite this week so i feel your pain! I am sorry you are losing so many that is so hard! -gives another hug-


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you.

Today my little Eva is not acting like herself either. I have cupped her.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I wonder why you are loseing so many. Has your city done anything to the water? My aunts city did something to their water and people lost their fish, and other animals due to whatever they put in it. It seems something is going on. Maybe get some water from another source for now until you can rule out your city water. I hope you don't lose eva to!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I really don't know. I hope not. My puppy drinks our water. I'm still in shock that I lost Gwynfor. He was perfectly fine the night before. He died so quickly. I was a little shocked when I lost the other two earlier in the week as well though. The female had started looking and acting better and then declined suddenly and rapidly. Eva doesn't look good.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

If they are not sharing a tank I would assume possibly the water. If they are sharing a tank or were in the same tank I would wash everything really well as it could have been a disease. But if not I would go and buy some spring water and see if that doesn't perk them up a bit.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

switch the water to distilled, it is less likely to have chemicals in it.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Eva seems to be reacting poorly to being conditioned. She looks eggy now and ate less today. Very unlike her.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sorry that you lost your Favorite one. If my Lebron died, I don't know what I'll do... He's now in the Great Big Sea in the Skies... D'X


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

At least I know that he had a good life while he was with me. I bought him at PetSmart. Brought him home. Got him a 5 gallon with heater, filter, and live plants.


----------

